# كل اللهجات: عَزَّا - عَزا



## momai

[تأصيل عَزَّا وعَزا ومدى انتشارهما]
السلام عيلكم,
 من بين الكلمات القليلة التي تتفرد بها اللهجة السلمونية عن سائر وسطها السوري الشاسع هما هاتان الكلمتان (لم أسمعها في لهجات أخرى غير السلمونية). الأولى تستخدم للتعجب في بداية الكلام والثانية في حالة الحيرة /الاستفهمام وأيضاً للتعجب "الخفيف".
سؤالي هو التالي, هل هي موجودة في لهجات عربية أخرى وماذا تعتقدون هو أصل هاتين الكلمتين؟
وشكراً


----------



## Mahaodeh

عزا (بدون تشديد) تستخدم في اللهجة العراقية للتعجب، كما يستخدم تعبير عزا بعينك للتعبير عن عدم الرضا عن الشخص الذي يُوجّه إليه الكلام

أصلها من الفصحى "عزاء"، أي إنه دعاء بأن يقدم إليه العزاء أي بصورة غير مباشرة دعاء بأن يموت له قريب - أو هذا ما أظن والله أعلم

لم أسمع عن اللهجة السلمونية من قبل، أين تنتشر في سوريا؟ هل التسمية نسبة إلى منطقة في سوريا أم عشيرة؟​


----------



## momai

شكراً لك على المشاركة المفيدة. هل تستخدم في كامل العراق فأنا لم يسبق لي سماعها في اللهجة العراقية؟
أما بالنسبة للهجة السلمونية فهي لهجة سكان مدينة سلمية وما حولها من الضيع الذين عادوا في القرن التاسع عشر من جبال النصيرية إلى موقع مدينة سلمية التاريخية فهي بالتالي جزء من اللهجة الساحلية ولكن ولأني لم أسمع بهاتين الكلمتين في مناطق أخرى لم أرد ذكر اللهجة الساحلية بأكملها.


----------



## Mahaodeh

momai said:


> شكراً لك على المشاركة المفيدة. هل تستخدم في كامل العراق فأنا لم يسبق لي سماعها في اللهجة العراقية؟


أنا أعرف لهجة بغداد، وهي تستخدم فيها ولكنني أظنها تستخدم في معظم أرجاء العراق​


momai said:


> أما بالنسبة للهجة السلمونية فهي لهجة سكان مدينة سلمية وما حولها من الضيع الذين عادوا في القرن التاسع عشر من جبال النصيرية إلى موقع مدينة سلمية التاريخية فهي بالتالي جزء من اللهجة الساحلية ولكن ولأني لم أسمع بهاتين الكلمتين في مناطق أخرى لم أرد ذكر اللهجة الساحلية بأكملها.


ظننتها في شرق سوريا قرب الحدود العراقية لأن سكان تلك المنطقة لهجتهم تشبه لهجة الرمادي شرق العراق​


----------



## elroy

كلاهما مستخدم في اللهجة الجليلية في شمال فلسطين وعلى الأرجح في منطقة المثلث أيضًا، غير أنني لا أظنهما مستخدمتين في مناطق أخرى في فلسطين.

تستخدم "عزا" للتعبير عن مزيج من التعجّب وعدم الرضا، أي أنها لن تستخدم للتعجّب إذا كان سبب التعجّب هو شيء إيجابي.

أما "عزّا" فهي أثقل وأشدّ من "عزا" كما وأنها تستخدم لوحدها فقط على ما أعتقد، بينما "عزا" ممكن أن يليها شيء، نحو "عزا ليش هيك لابس؟" على سبيل المثال.​


----------



## momai

Mahaodeh said:


> أنا أعرف لهجة بغداد، وهي تستخدم فيها ولكنني أظنها تستخدم في معظم أرجاء العراق​
> ظننتها في شرق سوريا قرب الحدود العراقية لأن سكان تلك المنطقة لهجتهم تشبه لهجة الرمادي شرق العراق​


شكراً لك على الاجابة.


elroy said:


> كلاهما مستخدم في اللهجة الجليلية في شمال فلسطين وعلى الأرجح في منطقة المثلث أيضًا، غير أنني لا أظنهما مستخدمتين في مناطق أخرى في فلسطين.
> 
> تستخدم "عزا" للتعبير عن مزيج من التعجّب وعدم الرضا، أي أنها لن تستخدم للتعجّب إذا كان سبب التعجّب هو شيء إيجابي.
> 
> أما "عزّا" فهي أثقل وأشدّ من "عزا" كما وأنها تستخدم لوحدها فقط على ما أعتقد، بينما "عزا" ممكن أن يليها شيء.​


من العجيب كيف لهذه الكلمة أن تكون منتشرة في مناطق متناثرة بين العراق وسوريا وفلسطين دون أي امتداد جغرافي متواصل!


> نحو "عزا ليش هيك لابس؟" على سبيل المثال


تماماً ,هكذا نستخدمها أيضاً


----------



## Mahaodeh

momai said:


> من العجيب كيف لهذه الكلمة أن تكون منتشرة في مناطق متناثرة بين العراق وسوريا وفلسطين دون أي امتداد جغرافي متواصل!



ربما كانت منتشرة في كل المنطقة في العراق والشام، ثم انحسر استخدامها وبقي في مناطق متناثرة، الله أعلم


----------



## djara

Mahaodeh said:


> كما يستخدم تعبير عزا بعينك للتعبير عن عدم الرضا عن الشخص الذي يُوجّه إليه الكلام
> 
> أصلها من الفصحى "عزاء"، أي إنه دعاء بأن يقدم إليه العزاء أي بصورة غير مباشرة دعاء بأن يموت له قريب


استعمال مشابه في تونس. نقول "عزا في فلان" بنفس المعنى


----------



## barkoosh

في لبنان نستعمل كلمة "العمى"، مثلاً: "العمى ليش لابس هيك؟" أو "-فجأة طلّع سلاحو وقتلو -العمى!" وذلك للتعبير عن الدهشة والاستغراب

لم يسبق أن سمعت أحداً يستعمل "عزا" بهذا الشكل


----------



## alosman

تستخدم هذه الكلمة ومشتقاتها في حلب وريفها، وأظنها منتشرة في منطقة واسعة.
يقولون: عزا (مفردة)
عزا عليك
يبقى عزا إن شاء الله
ويوصف الشخص بأنه (معزّى) فيقال: شوف المعزى شو عمل.


----------



## momai

alosman said:


> تستخدم هذه الكلمة ومشتقاتها في حلب وريفها، وأظنها منتشرة في منطقة واسعة.
> يقولون: عزا (مفردة)
> عزا عليك
> يبقى عزا إن شاء الله
> ويوصف الشخص بأنه (معزّى) فيقال: شوف المعزى شو عمل.


طيب, هل هذه العبارة صحيحة في حلب أيضاً "عزا ليش هيك لابس" ؟


----------



## alosman

momai said:


> طيب, هل هذه العبارة صحيحة في حلب أيضاً "عزا ليش هيك لابس" ؟


نعم


----------



## Noura kamal

عفوآ كلمة " عَزا " هي كلمة شائعة و مستخدمة و مشهورة جدآ في محافظة دير الزور / المدينة في " سوريا " 
... و معناها هو التعجب !...

على سبيل المثال " عزا شبك " ب معنى ماذا حدث لك
أو عزا ما هذه التصرفات و هيي بمعنى النقد و التعجب
و بشكل عام تكون دالة على التعجب ل شيء غير محبب أو غير مقبول من حيث الكلام أو الفعل أو اللباس أو التصرفات أي معناها سلبي و ليس إيجابي ...

و هي تستخدم في محافظة سلمية و في تونس أيضآ و في عدة بلدان و مدن آخرى و ب التالي دائمآ هناك أشياء مشتركة ما بين مدينة و آخرى أو بلد و آخر ، و بلدي سوريا تتسم بِ الإختلافات الرائعة فَ لكل محافظة سورية طابع خاص من حيث الكلام أو الطباع أو العادات و التقاليد التي تميزها عن سائر المحافظات الآخرى ...

شكرآ كتير ع طرح الموضوع ...


----------



## ayed

ياليت تكتبوها في نص أو حوار كي يتحدد المعنى المقصود


----------



## Mahaodeh

هذه أمثلة من اللهجة العراقية:
الأول: كنت دا ريد أسخّت من الدوام، من وصلت يم الباب ما أشوف إلا المدير بوجهي (أسخّت = أي أترك العمل كسلا أو إهمالا)
الثاني: عزا (عادة ما تُمّد الألف وتكون النبرة فيها تعجّب)
-------
 عزا ليش مبهذل هيك؟
-------
عزا العزّاك على هل سواية العوجة

التعبير يستخدم للتعجب من الأشياء السلبية ولا يستخدم للأشياء الإيجابية، فمثلا لا يقال: عزا شلون أكل طيّب


----------



## ayed

شكراً مها
نقول:
ياعزّاه
ياعزتي لك


----------



## emanko

هذا الكلمة غير مستخدمة تماما في مصر
العزا(اسم) او عزّا (فعل) خاصتان بالتعزية في ميت وليس للتعبير عن التعجب.


----------



## Hany Abdullah

في مصر ما يستعملون هذا المصطلح , يستعملون يا لهوي !


----------

